# "A Witch Dance" 1955 Slovenia



## Guest

This is a brief excerpt of this ballet, made in 1955. It was considered an important work when this film was made. At 11:07 minutes you'll see Stanislava Brezovar, aka *Mrs. Carlos Kleiber*:


----------



## Sissone

Christabel said:


> This is a brief excerpt of this ballet, made in 1955. It was considered an important work when this film was made. At 11:07 minutes you'll see Stanislava Brezovar, aka *Mrs. Carlos Kleiber
> If I am not mistaken it was choreographed by Mary Wigman,Am I right?*


----------



## Guest

It says below the U-Tube excerpt Pia and Pino Mlakar. It put Stanislava Brezovar on the map and she was accepted by the Stuttgart Ballet after that and she met Kleiber thereafter. He was conducting in Stuttgart at that time. The little excerpt I provided reminds me very much of the 1948 ballet "The Red Shoes" - particularly the start of it when the shoemaker is doing his dance, and right at the end. There's a great similarity between the choreography. What total masterpiece that film is!!


----------



## Sissone

Christabel said:


> It says below the U-Tube excerpt Pia and Pino Mlakar. It put Stanislava Brezovar on the map and she was accepted by the Stuttgart Ballet after that and she met Kleiber thereafter. He was conducting in Stuttgart at that time. The little excerpt I provided reminds me very much of the 1948 ballet "The Red Shoes" - particularly the start of it when the shoemaker is doing his dance, and right at the end. There's a great similarity between the choreography. What total masterpiece that film is!!


You are right,my mistake,but Mary Wigman staged this ballet as well.As far as I know Matthew Bourne performed his version of The Red shoes in Britain two years ago.The leading role danced Ashley Shaw.


----------



## Marsilius

I can see little in common between Mary Wigman's seminal _Hexentanz_ (



) and this 1955 ballet.

For more on Mary Wigman see here: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/dec14/wigman_dance_102204.htm


----------



## gregorx

Christabel said:


> This is a brief excerpt of this ballet, made in 1955. It was considered an important work when this film was made. At 11:07 minutes you'll see Stanislava Brezovar, aka *Mrs. Carlos Kleiber*:


Bravo. The film and sound deserve a restoration by the Slovenian Film Archives.


----------

